# Safe bacon temperature question



## grillsmoker (Jun 15, 2018)

I am going to do some Canadian bacon and pork belly using Bear's recipes and curing. Was wondering why the pork belly recipe has a lower recommended finish temperature than the pork loin? I was going to smoke together but may not be possible due to the suggested higher temps for loin. Comments?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2018)

grillsmoker said:


> I am going to do some Canadian bacon and pork belly using Bear's recipes and curing. Was wondering why the pork belly recipe has a lower recommended finish temperature than the pork loin? I was going to smoke together but may not be possible due to the suggested higher temps for loin. Comments?




It has the same "finish safe" Temp of 145°.
The difference is I Smoke my CB & BBB to 145°, so I can eat it without Frying it.
The Belly Bacon I don't smoke to 145°, but I Fry it before eating it.

Bear


----------



## grillsmoker (Jun 15, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> It has the same "finish safe" Temp of 145°.
> The difference is I Smoke my CB & BBB to 145°, so I can eat it without Frying it.
> The Belly Bacon I don't smoke to 145°, but I Fry it before eating it.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear for your quick response. If I am going to fry my Canadiaqn bacon prior to eating can I get away with a lower temperature. I am using your double smoked bacon recipe for the pork belly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2018)

grillsmoker said:


> Thanks Bear for your quick response. If I am going to fry my Canadiaqn bacon prior to eating can I get away with a lower temperature. I am using your double smoked bacon recipe for the pork belly.



Sure, You can stop smoking any time you want, as long as you Fry it, Broil it, or whatever to 145° before you eat it.

But why are you using my "Belly Bacon" Step by Step to make CB?
Here's a CB Step by Step:
**New------Canadian Bacon*


Bear


----------



## grillsmoker (Jun 15, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Sure, You can stop smoking any time you want, as long as you Fry it, Broil it, or whatever to 145° before you eat it.
> 
> But why are you using my "Belly Bacon" Step by Step to make CB?
> Here's a CB Step by Step:
> ...


Sorry for the confusion! I am using your "new" Canadian bacon recipe for the loin and extra smoky recipe for the pork belly. Just happen to have a piece of both curing for the past 10 days so thought I would smoke together. Thanks for posting all of your great recipes- I hope to try many more.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2018)

OK--Got it.

You can Smoke them both until you get the color you want.
I like about 10 hours, when using Smoker Temps between 100° and 130°. 
Then don't worry about the Internal Temp, but if it's below 145° you'll have to Fry it before eating it.

Or You can Pull the Belly Bacon out when it has the color you want, but leave the CB in until it gets to 145° IT.

Or you can do them separately, and use my higher Smoker Temp for the CB, to get it to 145°.

Hope this helps.

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Jun 15, 2018)

They are some great recipes!!


----------



## grillsmoker (Jun 15, 2018)

THANKS. They will be in the MES tomorrow after a day in the fridge for pellicle.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2018)

grillsmoker said:


> Sorry for the confusion! I am using your "new" Canadian bacon recipe for the loin and extra smoky recipe for the pork belly. Just happen to have a piece of both curing for the past 10 days so thought I would smoke together. Thanks for posting all of your great recipes-* I hope to try many more.*




Great!!
2 of my Favorite are "Dried Beef" and "Bacon-on-a-Stick".
Try them if you can.

Bear


----------

